# Smart repair guys



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Smart repair guys how do you run your compressors from your van do you use generators or petrol compressors.cheers toddy


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I use a generator as i need power for other tools also


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

What size Genny and what ltr tank,cfm,,,,,,,,I was looking at a 100 ltr petrol 15cfm but just need some input of what every one recommends.


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

I run mine off the customers 240v power with an extension lead.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

RattyMcClelland said:


> I run mine off the customers 240v power with an extension lead.


This :thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replays,this is something I'm wanting to do because of two reasons
1- the place I work at now has been taken over and its rough as areoles
2_in my area no one is doing this
I have bought my sell a van,I'm on with a sticker design at the minute 
I have all the materials,my own max Meyer paint scheme etc etc
I have a base to take the cars on bad weather days
I'm thinking of a petrol compressor for back of van
So just a few more questions if you don't mind answering
When first starting did you go to garages and start with sales cars 
What type of shelter you guys use?I'm looking at Dan covers at the minute,I was even looking at a inflatable spray booth but like I say I want to know what people are using at the minute coz I don't want to folk out £2000 on a spraybooth until I know its established.

Once again thank you for your imput guys


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

*hi*

considered doing smart repair myself. and was looking at the shelters from machine mart at the 3 to 400 mark looked pretty good. although I also seen a smart repair van on ebay few months ago with a awning that was attached to the side of the van looked pretty good with room to move around. coming into the worst time of year to start mobile repairs with the low tempratures and wind etc. but if you have a unit you have a huge advantage  where you from.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Attached to the van would be no good the hassle you would have positioning it right every time would be a nightmare.

I have one of these https://www.easygazebos.co.uk/rio-grande-hex40-pro-ultra-heavy-duty-pop-up-gazebo-3x3m.html

Easy to pop up and manover around the car if needed, I'm sure pegs and weights are supplied the sides Velcro on and can be easily adjusted around the job you are doing. It's waterproof and if the sides are correctly attached it's also wind proof (sort of).


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm from Whitehaven,Cumbria.
I'm still working in a body shop but trying to get the info about kitting my van with comresser,paints etc.I'm just on with the name and stickers for the van but will probs wait until next year to go fully smart repair mobile and by that time every thing should be sorted.
Like said I'm looking at the inflable spraybooths at the min only because I want the cleanest environment possible,I've emailed afew people about blowers,extraction, filter system etc so I will see what info comes back.
Thank for the replys its much appreciated.


----------

